# Estação Meteorológica de Aveiro (IM) [25/02/2009]



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 10:13)

Algumas fotografias da Estação Meteorológica da Universidade de Aveiro tiradas no passado dia 25 de Fevereiro; quer o mastro do IM, quer o mastro da própria universidade, instalado no mesmo recinto, com a legendagem de alguns sensores menos conhecidos.



Panorama geral:


















Os dois mastros (o mastro da Universidade de Aveiro tem Radiation Shields instalados a várias alturas diferentes, num total de 4):













Alguns sensores em particular:


















Outra panorâmica:








Destaque para o Abrigo de Stevenson:








Destaque para o o recipiente de evapotranspiração e respectivos anemómetros a *0,50m*, *2,00m* e *10,00m* (salvo erro) [o último não é visível nesta fotografia]:


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2009 às 11:19)

Belas fotos, mais uma estação do IM que ficamos a conhecer


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2009 às 11:29)

Fantástica a montagem da estação, parece a minha.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 11:37)

Excelente trabalho, Daniel! 

(É pena, eu esqueci-me da máquina em casa)  

Mas, o Daniel lá tirou umas fotos, para partilhar connosco sobre a Estação de Aveiro 

Uma estação muito boa.
Já o abrigo de Stevenson acho que podiam melhorá-lo


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2009 às 11:54)

Parece um "playground" de equipamentos meteorológicos 

Excelente reportagem, como sempre


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

Belo passeio vocês deram!

Obrigado pela partilha!

Mas o equipamento é do I.M e fica localizado no Campus da U.A. ou é mesmo da própria universidade?





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 11:58)

Z13 disse:


> Mas o equipamento é do I.M e fica localizado no Campus da U.A. ou é mesmo da própria universidade?



Trata-se das duas coisas; quer o equipamento convencional do IM, (quase todo o existente no recinto) quer o equipamento da Universidade de Aveiro - o mastro mais alto com todos os sensores que incorpora, muitos deles com a mesma finalidade dos do IM - estão dispostos no mesmo recinto da Universidade de Aveiro.
Deve ter havido uma cedência do espaço de ambas a partes para a partilha do mesmo recinto para a instalação dos dois conjuntos de sensores (IM + UA).


----------



## Z13 (5 Mar 2009 às 12:03)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Trata-se das duas coisas; quer o equipamento convencional do IM, (quase todo o existente no recinto) quer o equipamento da Universidade de Aveiro - o mastro mais alto com todos os sensores que incorpora, muitos deles com a mesma finalidade dos do IM - estão dispostos no mesmo recinto da Universidade de Aveiro.
> Deve ter havido uma cedência do espaço de ambas a partes para a partilha do mesmo recinto para a instalação dos dois conjuntos de sensores (IM + UA).



Muito bem!

Aqui no politécnico podia adoptar a mesma filosofia, pois os dados recolhidos no campus estariam mais de acordo com a realidade da cidade do que os dados da estação do I.M., que já fica fora de portas...






z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

Entre geocaching e pedaladas nas Bugas pela cidade, lá encontramos a estação do IM.
Numa espécie de: "caça à estação". 

Caches encontradas, estação fotografada, uns quantos ovos moles na barriga, e estava Aveiro visitada! 

*Aveiro*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

Foi pena não terem combinado com o pessoal de Aveiro, pois tinhamos todo o gosto de vos receber e fazer uma visita guiada à região.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 19:33)

jpmartins disse:


> Foi pena não terem combinado com o pessoal de Aveiro, pois tinhamos todo o gosto de vos receber e fazer uma visita guiada à região.



Obrigado pela simpatia jpmartins! 

A visita a Aveiro foi completamente repentina. Estávamos por Viseu, e de repente, "ah e tal" vamos até Aveiro. Apanhámos o autocarro e lá fomos nós.
Foi no Carnaval, e não tínhamos internet. 

No entanto, lembra-mo-nos do pessoal daí, mas como disse, não tínhamos qualquer hipótese de vos contactar.
Fica para uma próxima!


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mar 2009 às 21:25)

AnDré disse:


> Obrigado pela simpatia jpmartins!
> 
> A visita a Aveiro foi completamente repentina. Estávamos por Viseu, e de repente, "ah e tal" vamos até Aveiro. Apanhámos o autocarro e lá fomos nós.
> Foi no Carnaval, e não tínhamos internet.
> ...



Estão perdoados


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

Mais algumas fotos da Estação no dia 25-02-2009!


Plano Geral:






Termómetro com Radiation Shield, Pluviómetro e Anemómetro a sensivelmente 1,5m de altura:






Anemómetro e Cata-Vento a sensivelmente 10m de altura:






O abrigo de Stevenson:






O Piranómetro:






O Heliógrafo:


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 09:47)

Ressuscitando este tópico, pergunto-vos para que servem os intrumentos das 2 últimas imagens?


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2009 às 10:08)

Pedro disse:


> Ressuscitando este tópico, pergunto-vos para que servem os intrumentos das 2 últimas imagens?



Sabes usar o Google ?  Num segundo encontras as respostas 

*Piranómetro*
http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT&q=Piranómetro&btnG=Pesquisa+do+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=

*Heliógrafo*
http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT&q=Heliógrafo&btnG=Pesquisar&meta=


----------

